# interchangable parts



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Well For one the car is a 2007 Volvo XC70 I went to the dealer and he quoated a price of $ 53.00 pluse $17.17 for a blade WoW!!


Ayuh,... Considering it's a Volvo, that don't sound to bad...

Btw,.. There's abit more to it, than *Just* another wiper arm... It's a Volvo...


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

you can find new a little cheaper on line, but by the time you factor in shipping you are better off with dealer price!
http://www.volvowholesaleparts.com/partlocator/index.cfm?action=searchCatalogOEM&siteid=213784

I don't know where you are located, but in many states it's illegal for the company to make the employee pay anything in a case like this. You might consider mentioning this to the kids boss, but then again they can probably fire him without cause as well....


----------

